

Online Ads Are Booming, if They’re Attached to a Video  - clutchski
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/11/business/media/11adco.html?_r=1&ref=technology

======
ars
I just wish they wouldn't show me the _same_ pre-roll over and over. If they
do that more than twice, I leave, and I don't come back.

------
bemmu
$75 CPM. Just wow.

~~~
chrischen
I guess an online ad view is more valuable because it's better targeted, and
has more potential since it is more interactive.

~~~
ntoshev
A quick Google search says TV ads in prime time is $25 CPM...

How is online targeting better? The site might have a demographic profile, it
can avoid showing an ad more than once per user, but it's nothing like search
targeting...

~~~
chrischen
Companies like Coke and Apple purchase TV ads to do branding too. That's
something text search ads just can't do that well. It's great for suggesting
someone something at the right time though.

------
lurkinggrue
Oh crap, there goes the neighborhood.

------
steve_mobs
I hope this is true

